# wiring a drum switch, does this configuration look correct?



## eweissman (Jun 6, 2013)

so, long story short, i got a free 12x24 inch chinese lathe from a fellow in long island.  in good functional shape but motor is fried / seized, and 
original electrical configuration was so damned complicated that after having disassembled to carry it into my basement shop, i am not even 
gonna try to get it back together again.  

instead i am using a rockwell motor i had sitting around  (an old america 1 hp single phase motor) and wiring a drum switch.  was the best i could do with 
my budget of basically nothing for the time being.  had local motor shop test the motor, seems to work fine.  

i have the "L shaped" type drum switch.  its a dayton.  
the motor has six wires labeled t1, t3, t5 and t8 t2 t4.  
i show what terminals i will connect them to on the drum switch in the first drawing.  
L1 and L2 are obviously the hot and neutral from the panel.  

this is to be set up for 110 v.   the second drawing is a clearer drawing of the wiring configuration 
of the motor for 110 v.  

also a little unsure how to ground properly? i will be using bx shielded wire, 
and i think on my old south bend they seemed to have used the bx shielding to connect ground to 
the motor casing / lathe?  doesnt seem like the motor really has a proper ground 
wire unless i am missing something?   my electrical panel is grounded, and it will be hard wired 
to a junction box on the ceiling of the basement where it is located.  







also pictures here:  
https://picasaweb.google.com/100633410173082846352/20130601?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 7, 2013)

most motors have a grounding screw inside the enclosure on the motor, it's colored green or has a series of lines that resemble an upsidedown pyramid of lines, sometimes a circled upsidedown pyramid of lines.

if you can't locate this spot, any place on the motor that is metal and free of paint can be made to carry ground, if the motor mount is drilled and tapped you can add a ground that way or use a bolt and nut if you don't have the right tap, and connect to the solid green or bare copper wire to provide ground.


----------

